# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Pascal/Delphi/Kylix >  Cần giúp đỡ về phần mềm Free Pascal IDE

## fanpckt

Hiện nay phần mềm Free Pascal của Nguyên có hơi tí vấn đề, ai rành về việc này vào xem xét và giúp đỡ Nguyên sửa lỗi nhé:
- Mở phần mềm Free Pascal IDE.
- Mình mở file đã lưu hoặc bấm compile ở cửa sổ lập trình mới thì bị lỗi:
*Program generated a RTE 215*
*at address $0042A9ED.*
*Save your sources and restart the IDE.*
*Ok Cancel*​- Bấm Ok hay cancel gì cũng bị thoát ra khỏi phần mềm lập trình Pascal.
Hi vọng nhận được sự giúp đỡ, hiện nay mình phải xài tạm borland Pascal [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]​

----------


## hientatthanh

cho mình hỏi cái free pascal với turbo pascal có khác gì nhau ko ? nên dùng cái nào thì hiệu quả hơn ?

----------


## vipcuchuoi02

> Hiện nay phần mềm Free Pascal của Nguyên có hơi tí vấn đề, ai rành về việc này vào xem xét và giúp đỡ Nguyên sửa lỗi nhé:
> - Mở phần mềm Free Pascal IDE.
> - Mình mở file đã lưu hoặc bấm compile ở cửa sổ lập trình mới thì bị lỗi:
> *Program generated a RTE 215*
> *at address $0042A9ED.*
> *Save your sources and restart the IDE.*
> *Ok Cancel*​- Bấm Ok hay cancel gì cũng bị thoát ra khỏi phần mềm lập trình Pascal.
> Hi vọng nhận được sự giúp đỡ, hiện nay mình phải xài tạm borland Pascal [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]​


Cài lại 
-----------------------------------------

----------


## chotoidi

> Cài lại 
> -----------------------------------------


 Cài lại 2 3 lần rồi, vẫn lỗi cũ, không thể nào sử dụng được phần mềm. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## quan4747

> cho mình hỏi cái free pascal với turbo pascal có khác gì nhau ko ? nên dùng cái nào thì hiệu quả hơn ?


- Hiện nay , các cuộc thi đều sử dụng fp 
- FP tốt hơn TB đc cm ở đây ---> http://vnoi.info/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=161&Item  id=83
- Theo mình , tb luyện kĩ thuật rất tốt , vì tb yêu cầu chặt chẽ hơn bên fp . H` thường dùng tb để sửa bài ( sửa bên fp mãi k đc ) . Cái j` cũng có 2 mặt , nên cố gắng khai thác mặt lợi của nó [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] . H` dùng kết hợp cả 2 ct [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]




> Cài lại 2 3 lần rồi, vẫn lỗi cũ, không thể nào sử dụng được phần mềm. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


e dùng bản nào , cài lại fiên bản # đi

----------


## toannechan

> - Hiện nay , các cuộc thi đều sử dụng fp 
> - FP tốt hơn TB đc cm ở đây ---> http://vnoi.info/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=161&Item  id=83
> - Theo mình , tb luyện kĩ thuật rất tốt , vì tb yêu cầu chặt chẽ hơn bên fp . H` thường dùng tb để sửa bài ( sửa bên fp mãi k đc ) . Cái j` cũng có 2 mặt , nên cố gắng khai thác mặt lợi của nó [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] . H` dùng kết hợp cả 2 ct [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
> 
> 
> e dùng bản nào , cài lại fiên bản # đi


 Phiên bản 2.2.4 thì bị lỗi nêu trên, 2.2.2 thì khi chương trình có lỗi, mình bấm compile thì chương trình không cho biết lỗi ở đâu mà chỉ báo là có bao nhiêu lỗi
*Mong nhận được sự trợ giúp*

----------


## anhhailua

Đơn giản thôi em, em thấy nó báo là "$". [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Cứ nhắm đến việc làm nào mà có "$" là sẽ hết bị lỗi thôi. Kaka.
Em dùng phần mềm để gỡ sạch sẽ trong Registry nhá. Rồi cài lại. Còn những câu hỏi tại sao FreePascal hay bị lỗi như thế đừng hỏi, [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] vì người ta chẳng muốn nâng cấp Pascal lắm, chỉ nâng cấp từ từ. Hầu như hiện nay chỉ nâng cấp những ngôn ngữ như Basic, C, Java, ...

----------


## cokhinao

*Free Pascal*

Theo mình hiểu thì: *bạn cần xóa tệp .INI* do Free Pascal tạo ra trong thư mục làm việc sẽ hết.
Thông thường FP hay tạo ra tệp .ini ngay trong thư mục chứa mã nguồn của bạn, trong đó có ghi nhiều thông tin về tình trạng màn hình, các cửa sổ, ... khi bạn lập trình. Khi bạn gặp lỗi FP cũng ghi lại và thoát khi bạn khởi động lần sau nó tìm cách khôi phục lại tình trạng lúc đó -> gặp lỗi lại thoát. Dù bạn cài lại thì khi bạn chạy FP lại nạp cấu hình theo tệp này nên vẫn lỗi

----------


## Thắng Lợi Group

> Theo mình hiểu thì: *bạn cần xóa tệp .INI* do Free Pascal tạo ra trong thư mục làm việc sẽ hết.
> Thông thường FP hay tạo ra tệp .ini ngay trong thư mục chứa mã nguồn của bạn, trong đó có ghi nhiều thông tin về tình trạng màn hình, các cửa sổ, ... khi bạn lập trình. Khi bạn gặp lỗi FP cũng ghi lại và thoát khi bạn khởi động lần sau nó tìm cách khôi phục lại tình trạng lúc đó -> gặp lỗi lại thoát. Dù bạn cài lại thì khi bạn chạy FP lại nạp cấu hình theo tệp này nên vẫn lỗi


Ý kiến hay đó bạn. Để mình thử xem thế nào. 
Tại vì nhiều người hay lưu vào folder của của chương trình nên gặp lỗi đó. Vì thế gỡ ra nó cũng dọn sạch luôn. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

